# Nismo LMGT1 Wheels



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

Does anyone have any Nismo LMGT1 wheels available?

Even if its just the centres thats ok as I can get new barrels.

I have some LMGT4's I'd be willing to do a deal with if anyone was intersted.

Cheers :thumbsup:
Josh


----------

